# Can your cockapoo catch



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Does anyone else have a cockapoo that can't catch.

Tilly is now a year old and has no idea how to catch a ball or treat, she retrieves and presents really well, but if you throw a treat or ball to catch she lets it hit her on the nose and then gets it.:whatever:

Never ever had a dog that couldn't catch before all the others were great at it.:twothumbs:


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

My Bertie's just like your Tilly, he waits for it to hit the ground or him. I did think it was because he may have had trouble seeing with all his face fur but even when that's shorter and not in his eyes he still doesn't catch.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha very true with Nacho too. He doesn't even try to catch the ball and more often than not isn't interested in chasing a ball - he does like basketballs though and he just nudges it around the garden making squeaking noises. We haven't even come close to retrieving. If he does run to get it he drops it where it falls. It's all about the food for Nacho - maybe I should start throwing treats....


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

thats so funny ollie is 17months old and we have been trying to teach him to catch a ball but he ducks out of the way .lol 
lynda


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

My tilly won't catch the balls either. Tried different sized balls thinking that maybe it's a size thing but no!! Sometimes she runs after it but that's it.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I had this prob with maggie too. However last wk she suddenly started catching. I was so excited that I phoned to tell my mum! My mum says oh that will be because of her hair cut. Doh she was right! All this tome I'd been throwing the ball for her and she Was just letting it hit her on the head and it was just because she couldn't see it. Wee soul! Emma x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oakley has only caught a ball/toy a couple of times (fluke) ... Honey never and Picnic well weeing in the right place would be a good trick at the moment .... 

We can only try .. great runners though ... well cockapoos cant be good at everything .. thats just left to their owners


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My Izzie never catches anything either, she either lets it hit the ground (then bounce or roll) and runs after it, or gets underneath it and it hits her on the head :/ Bless her, but to me it sounds like most cockapoos don't do catch like other breeds haha.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

get her to look at the ball, move it up and down slowly so her eyes falow it. when you have her atention move it up and down 3 times prparing for the throw and on the third let it go and she should catch it.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Stanley cannot catch either- the first dog I've known that can't! 
I wondered I'd it was his hair restricting his vision? Or his depth of vision?

But I think Ive worked it out Cockapoos have good looks, good nature, brains, trainability , wanting to please and low/no shedding coats- the perfect dog with.......




- NO CATCH! 


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Just to spoil the flow of this thread - izzy has always caught the ball, and will leap into the air to do so.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Well done Izzy show the others how to do it!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

No Millie is not a ball catcher. She loves to chase after it at great speed.

I'll try Kendal's advice and see if I can train her. I'll report back later today.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe the not catching a ball is from their 'gaylord' poodle ancestry. I've never seen Buzz catch but Yum-yum will.


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Just to spoil the flow of this thread - izzy has always caught the ball, and will leap into the air to do so.


Darla never used to catch a ball but will now leap up to catch it.

As my wife said she gets an hours practise every night so it's no reason she got better!


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> get her to look at the ball, move it up and down slowly so her eyes falow it. when you have her atention move it up and down 3 times prparing for the throw and on the third let it go and she should catch it.


Will give it a try and let you know.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just tried Kendals way at it hit Lolly on the nose every time


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter loves to run after a ball and will retrieve anything- even things I'm trying to throw away. There's no way he will even attempt to catch a ball though. Could it be because cockapoos have soft mouths? He always takes a treat so nicely from my hand unlike some other dogs (like labs) who nearly take my hand off!


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> get her to look at the ball, move it up and down slowly so her eyes falow it. when you have her atention move it up and down 3 times prparing for the throw and on the third let it go and she should catch it.


Gave it a try, now catches about one in six, the rest still hit her on the nose.


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

It seems like poos can either catch or retrieve! Buddy can catch most things, though it took a lot of practise! But he just won't fetch and rarely chases balls, unless they belong to another dog!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I just tried Kendals technique and it worked! Obi missed it the first two times but has just caught it three times in a row . Now I've just got to get him to give the ball back!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie failed Kendals method. Maybe need to find a different ball, the one I used was a bit bigger than a tennis ball and too hard and she's never liked it. Not surprising she failed really 

I dont have a small ball, looks like another trip to the pet shop


----------

